# What do you do with used Bully Sticks?



## SammieMom

I bought a bully stick for Sammie today. How do you store them in between uses, in baggie, in fridge, my neighbor leaves them laying around the house which I wont be doing. I watched him the whole time he had it. Is there a certain time you let them chew it before taking it back?
Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom

I give Bailey the 6" bladder sticks made by Best Bully Sticks. I always supervise him while he is chewing it, but only take it away when the piece gets small enough for him to choke on it.

Did Sammie not finish it? I often cut the bladder sticks in half so Bailey will finish it all at once.


----------



## zooeysmom

I leave them all around the house LOL But when I'm cleaning up, I put them in Zooey's toy basket. Zooey is a very light chewer, so it takes her weeks to go through a 6" bully. But when I'm watching my sister's Chihuahuas, I only let them have them for about 30 min/day. I always throw out the sticks they are less than 2".


----------



## Furbabies mom

I put them in their little wicker basket. They take them out as they want to chew. I toss them when they get to a size they might choke . Mine could go through a 6 inch bully stick in about a day and a half if I'd let them!


----------



## SammieMom

Thank you both. So I just put in the cabinet. He walked around for the first 20 minute with it before he started to chew it, then I let him chew for 45 minute, and I took it back or I had to trick him to get it back with food. I heard some dogs can have stomach reaction or diarrhea :w00t: so I wanted to see how he does being 5 lb till tomorrow morning then give it back to him. I got him a wishbone nyla-bone and he kinda likes it tonite, but he is pacing for the bully. :angry: normally the wishbone would be a real treat, something new. Now he knows what a REAL treat is!:yahoo:

I took pictures to post but I can't get my camera to load to the PC for some reason. :blush:


----------



## SammieMom

Now he went to his bed and just staring at the wish bone laying on floor in front of the bed. i think he thinks if he takes the wish bone he won't get the bully back. smart fella!


----------



## SammieMom

Furbabies mom said:


> I put them in their little wicker basket. They take them out as they want to chew. I toss them when they get to a size they might choke . Mine could go through a 6 inch bully stick in about a day and a half if I'd let them!





zooeysmom said:


> I leave them all around the house LOL But when I'm cleaning up, I put them in Zooey's toy basket. Zooey is a very light chewer, so it takes her weeks to go through a 6" bully. But when I'm watching my sister's Chihuahuas, I only let them have them for about 30 min/day. I always throw out the sticks they are less than 2".





Ladysmom said:


> I give Bailey the 6" bladder sticks made by Best Bully Sticks. I always supervise him while he is chewing it, but only take it away when the piece gets small enough for him to choke on it.
> 
> Did Sammie not finish it? I often cut the bladder sticks in half so Bailey will finish it all at once.


Thanks ladies, 
I saw the bladder thing and I could not buy it. But I did not think of cutting anything. All of them seemed so hard. I think he could go through it by tomorrow as well. I am too scared to let him eat the whole thing. :w00t:

I guess I got the wrong idea about them from seeing my neighbor leaving them out for her tiny tiny yorkie who never did anything but chew the end. I think it freaked me out how fast he was gnawing the gooey thing. 

Poor boy, Mommy is a fraidy cat! I know, I need help! :w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom

I'm a fraidy cat too about choking. I feel safe with them and bully sticks as long as I take them away when they're too small. My other dog's (at the bridge) chewed on them too and I never had any problems .


----------



## SammieMom

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm a fraidy cat too about choking. I feel safe with them and bully sticks as long as I take them away when they're too small. My other dog's (at the bridge) chewed on them too and I never had any problems .


Thank you Deb, that helps. I am going to improve I promise! Just let me wait till morning and I'll go at it again......


----------



## munchkn8835

What's a bladder stick?


----------



## SammieMom

munchkn8835 said:


> What's a bladder stick?


Hi Donna,
I think it is beef/cow bladder and it looks like a flat piece of hard dried skin, one package said bladder rawhide. but they got weird names for everything now. 

But Marj can answer that better. 

did Ollie ever eat a whole bully stick?


----------



## Ladysmom

munchkn8835 said:


> What's a bladder stick?


6" Inch Bladder Bully Sticks | Dog Chews & Treats

Tanner's Mom recommended them to me. Real bully sticks have a horrible smell and get gooey. I also just can't get past what part of the male anatomy they are!

The bladder sticks are dry and odorless.


----------



## SammieMom

Ladysmom said:


> 6" Inch Bladder Bully Sticks | Dog Chews & Treats
> 
> Tanner's Mom recommended them to me. Real bully sticks have a horrible smell and get gooey. I also just can't get past what part of the male anatomy they are!
> 
> The bladder sticks are dry and odorless.


Yea I finally got over that fact about the bully's. I finally found a 5" (must have been a small bull) made in USA odorless natural one at the store. they got a few in this week. had 2 left. so I got one for him.


----------



## silverhaven

Like their toys, I just leave them out and throw everything into the toy box at the end of the day. They both chew quite a lot, but don't seem to make that much progress. If they get a little on the small side I throw them out. Usually I end up throwing them out anyway because they start to look kinda old. The flossies they start to get through somewhat, so I watch out for bits of those. Lately they are really liking the Corporal Caps that I got from Crystal


----------



## Johita

I gaveAolani flossies a couple of times and each time I would store it in a ziplock bag in the fridge. I can't stand the smell of those things. I will try the bladder sticks and see what they're like.


----------



## LJSquishy

I only give them bully sticks or other "special" chews while I'm supervising them and only for about 30 minutes at a time. My two would chew on them until they were completely gone if I let them...and London has been sick in the past from chewing on them for too long (1hr+). They get gooey and London has a strong enough jaw to crunch through the soggy part and can swallow it so I really have to watch her.

When I store them, I just keep them in the laundry room pantry cabinet with their other treats & canned food. They sit on a cardboard tray (the cardboard trays that cases of canned food come on) and I let them air dry. One time when I purchased Merrick Corporal Caps for them, I stupidly put them in a ziplock bag after they chewed on them...and they got moldy. Yuck! So since then I've made sure to just let them air dry.  I would be afraid of putting them in the refridgerator, I'd think they wouldn't be able to dry out enough.


----------



## Johita

LJSquishy said:


> I only give them bully sticks or other "special" chews while I'm supervising them and only for about 30 minutes at a time. My two would chew on them until they were completely gone if I let them...and London has been sick in the past from chewing on them for too long (1hr+). They get gooey and London has a strong enough jaw to crunch through the soggy part and can swallow it so I really have to watch her.
> 
> When I store them, I just keep them in the laundry room pantry cabinet with their other treats & canned food. They sit on a cardboard tray (the cardboard trays that cases of canned food come on) and I let them air dry. One time when I purchased Merrick Corporal Caps for them, I stupidly put them in a ziplock bag after they chewed on them...and they got moldy. Yuck! So since then I've made sure to just let them air dry.  I would be afraid of putting them in the refridgerator, I'd think they wouldn't be able to dry out enough.


 
Good points here. I didn't realize that that could happen. I was under the impression that leaving them out would make them go bad. I also never let Aolani really finish a whole bully stick because I'm afraid he may end up swallowing a huge piece whole and also cause I don't want to have to pick it up again when it's all gooey :blush: Well, now I know for nex time, I will store them somewhere where they can air out.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I really don't let Lacie or Tilly chew on them for more than about 1/2 hour and only about once a week. It was more often when they were puppies and teething, but I find that their tummies get upset (sometimes) if they have them for too long or too often. I pick them up, put them in a drawer. Tilly definitely knows where they are kept because if I go anywhere near that drawer (in the kitchen), it really get her interest and attention. LOL Luckily my drawers don't have handles or I swear she would have already learned to pull it open. 

I feel so bad for Secret as she can't chew on these (no teeth) and feels really left out. I do give her a couple of extra treats when I give Lacie and Tilly their bully sticks, but it's not the same in Secret's opinion.


----------



## Furbabies mom

You ladies are funny about the smell and feel if soggy bully sticks! I guess I've been doing childcare for so long, changing poopy diapers, spit up on me , and what all that goes with babies that can be kinda gross, that none of that bothers me. My husband wouldn't pick up a chewed on bully stick for anything. I don't think that he changed a poopy diaper either, for that matter! LOL


----------



## SammieMom

Thanks Maureen, 
I will look into the Corporal Caps. Never heard to them. 



silverhaven said:


> Like their toys, I just leave them out and throw everything into the toy box at the end of the day. They both chew quite a lot, but don't seem to make that much progress. If they get a little on the small side I throw them out. Usually I end up throwing them out anyway because they start to look kinda old. The flossies they start to get through somewhat, so I watch out for bits of those. Lately they are really liking the Corporal Caps that I got from Crystal


----------



## SammieMom

That was I thought, put in zip bag in fridge. Now I know to let it dry out. 



Johita said:


> I gaveAolani flossies a couple of times and each time I would store it in a ziplock bag in the fridge. I can't stand the smell of those things. I will try the bladder sticks and see what they're like.


----------



## SammieMom

Thanks for sharing Lisa. I did not like the gooey first time I saw it either. 


QUOTE=LJSquishy;1985771]I only give them bully sticks or other "special" chews while I'm supervising them and only for about 30 minutes at a time. My two would chew on them until they were completely gone if I let them...and London has been sick in the past from chewing on them for too long (1hr+). They get gooey and London has a strong enough jaw to crunch through the soggy part and can swallow it so I really have to watch her.

When I store them, I just keep them in the laundry room pantry cabinet with their other treats & canned food. They sit on a cardboard tray (the cardboard trays that cases of canned food come on) and I let them air dry. One time when I purchased Merrick Corporal Caps for them, I stupidly put them in a ziplock bag after they chewed on them...and they got moldy. Yuck! So since then I've made sure to just let them air dry.  I would be afraid of putting them in the refridgerator, I'd think they wouldn't be able to dry out enough.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SammieMom

Oh Lynn, I know the drawer thing well. He knows where all his treats are. It is so cute. Oh, little Secret, :wub: I feel bad for her she can't have chews. I know you take special care to make sure she is happy, sweet thing she is. 






Lacie's Mom said:


> I really don't let Lacie or Tilly chew on them for more than about 1/2 hour and only about once a week. It was more often when they were puppies and teething, but I find that their tummies get upset (sometimes) if they have them for too long or too often. I pick them up, put them in a drawer. Tilly definitely knows where they are kept because if I go anywhere near that drawer (in the kitchen), it really get her interest and attention. LOL Luckily my drawers don't have handles or I swear she would have already learned to pull it open.
> 
> I feel so bad for Secret as she can't chew on these (no teeth) and feels really left out. I do give her a couple of extra treats when I give Lacie and Tilly their bully sticks, but it's not the same in Secret's opinion.


----------



## SammieMom

Oh Deb, you are so right! :HistericalSmiley: My dear mother would be saying the same after 5 kids 2 yrs apart in the 1950-60's. Thanks for sharing, bringing me down to earth some. :aktion033: 





Furbabies mom said:


> You ladies are funny about the smell and feel if soggy bully sticks! I guess I've been doing childcare for so long, changing poopy diapers, spit up on me , and what all that goes with babies that can be kinda gross, that none of that bothers me. My husband wouldn't pick up a chewed on bully stick for anything. I don't think that he changed a poopy diaper either, for that matter! LOL


----------



## SammieMom

Sammie seems to enjoy cruising around hiding the bully (in a really obvious place :wub then chewing a while, then off on the hunt again, it is really cute to watch. :behindsofa: 

I got my eye on him.


----------



## mysugarbears

I let the pups chew their flossy for a bit and then i put in a ziploc baggie and put it in the freezer. Now i'll have to check out the bladder stick, never heard of it before.


----------



## SammieMom

Debbie, I thought of the freezer too. now I'm thinking to air dry. I put it in the drawer for now. he used bout 1/4 of it so far. i took it back after 1 hr. i'm testing to see if he has any tummy issues from one. 



mysugarbears said:


> I let the pups chew their flossy for a bit and then i put in a ziploc baggie and put it in the freezer. Now i'll have to check out the bladder stick, never heard of it before.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Rocky chews on them and then my hubby complains he has bad breath. His breath is always great when he's not chewing. I am always afraid to leave him with a bully stick down. So I pick it up before going out. I don't know what I'd do it he started choking though...does anyone here have an answer to that?


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I am just getting over the fact that bully sticks are penises. What the heck is a bladder stick? Or is that a stupid question? It's obvious it is part of a bladder! Wish I had a picture of my face right this minute...I think you can guess what I look like!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom

Ladysmom said:


> 6" Inch Bladder Bully Sticks | Dog Chews & Treats
> 
> Tanner's Mom recommended them to me. Real bully sticks have a horrible smell and get gooey. I also just can't get past what part of the male anatomy they are!
> 
> The bladder sticks are dry and odorless.


thanks Marj.......i will check these out. your right they get gooey. but he loves them........


----------



## SammieMom

Rocky's Mom said:


> I am just getting over the fact that bully sticks are penises. What the heck is a bladder stick? Or is that a stupid question? It's obvious it is part of a bladder! Wish I had a picture of my face right this minute...I think you can guess what I look like!:HistericalSmiley:


Dianne, you are a hoot girl! :Girl power: a bladder on a stick maybe......:w00t:


----------



## SammieMom

Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky chews on them and then my hubby complains he has bad breath. His breath is always great when he's not chewing. I am always afraid to leave him with a bully stick down. So I pick it up before going out. I don't know what I'd do it he started choking though...does anyone here have an answer to that?


good ? i have often wondered that, we could prob find a thread about it here somewhere.


----------



## mommatee

Dumb me! I've bought bully sticks for Chloe & Lucy and feel like such a bad mommy when I take it away from them. I've always heard to watch them very carefully while they are eating them, and I do, but it really does make me nervous, because "what if" they start choking. Oh boy they DO STINK:w00t:. NOW I FIND OUT THEY ARE BULL PENIS'S :w00t: , THAT'S JUST JUST EWWW:w00t:


----------



## SammieMom

mommatee said:


> Dumb me! I've bought bully sticks for Chloe & Lucy and feel like such a bad mommy when I take it away from them. I've always heard to watch them very carefully while they are eating them, and I do, but it really does make me nervous, because "what if" they start choking. Oh boy they DO STINK:w00t:. NOW I FIND OUT THEY ARE BULL PENIS'S :w00t: , THAT'S JUST JUST EWWW:w00t:



Tanya
The first one my neghbor gave me one and i threw it away bec i found out You'll get over it. I did finally. They make an odorless one. Best bully sticks.com. I am going to order them next time. Made in USA too.


----------



## BeautyBoy

What's a 'Bully stick'? I keep meaning to ask.
Are they called something else in the UK?
xx


----------



## silverhaven

BeautyBoy said:


> What's a 'Bully stick'? I keep meaning to ask.
> Are they called something else in the UK?
> xx


6" Bully Sticks Select 30 pieces Odor Free Sealed: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors there you go. Called the same there.


----------



## BeautyBoy

Iv'e just read the info on amazon! :blink:

EWW!!!!! GROSS That's all I can say, Oh apart from the fact that JoJo will NEVER be trying them :w00t: What he never knows he can never miss :thumbsup:
xx


----------



## zooeysmom

Furbabies mom said:


> You ladies are funny about the smell and feel if soggy bully sticks! I guess I've been doing childcare for so long, changing poopy diapers, spit up on me , and what all that goes with babies that can be kinda gross, that none of that bothers me. My husband wouldn't pick up a chewed on bully stick for anything. I don't think that he changed a poopy diaper either, for that matter! LOL


Same here, Deb! Compared to poopy diapers, vomit, and other bodily fluids, I have zero problem with bully sticks :HistericalSmiley: I could never deprive Zooey of them. She even takes them into our bed at night somtimes :blink:


----------



## silverhaven

BeautyBoy said:


> Iv'e just read the info on amazon! :blink:
> 
> EWW!!!!! GROSS That's all I can say, Oh apart from the fact that JoJo will NEVER be trying them :w00t: What he never knows he can never miss :thumbsup:
> xx


My girls have always had them. I didn't know what they were at first, so that helped, but they chew them a lot, so I know their teeth are going to be decently clean, and them very occupied :thumbsup:


----------

